# Scary intersection in Shanghai



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just another day...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats not so bad


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

yours was better


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I've seen an even crazier one before but can't find it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

how about...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

That is what you call extreme luck and a job that tide can't handle.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquariAM said:


>


Grr ... hate that, but it's very common in China. People just don't obey the signal there. If you think that's bad, wait until you are inline, people don't line up there, they just squeez up front.
Same for Vietnam as well. That's why people get trample to death every time there is a crowd. Thanks for reminding me why I don't want to live there.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

lol if I was ever in that situation, toss a few of those stink bombs you get at prank stores and no mo' crazy cyclist


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

that looks like the corner of parliament and carlton in Toronto, lol!


----------

